# Journey



## Ether's Bane (Jun 5, 2009)

Woo, classic rock here. Anyway, Journey are one of the biggest rock bands ever, and in my opinion, it's a crime that they're not in the Hall of Fame.

Recommended tracks (IMO):
Mother, Father
Any Way You Want It
Faithfully
Don't Stop Believing
Lovin', Touchin', Squeezin'

So, Journey fans of TCOD, roll out! :)


----------



## J.T. (Jun 5, 2009)

I love Don't Stop Believing, but my view of it was tainted when my cousin who goes to the same school as me sang it in our school's American Idol thing. He dressed in drag and played the "small-town girl living in a lonely world". ;_;

STREETLIGHTS, PEOPLE


----------



## Ramsie (Jun 5, 2009)

I also like "Don't Stop Believing". I start singing it at random moments. And other Journey songs.

Unfortunately, I lack the money to see them in concert.


----------



## Tarvos (Jun 5, 2009)

DON'T STOP BELIEVIN

yeah this band sucks good going


----------



## Ether's Bane (Jun 6, 2009)

Watershed said:


> DON'T STOP BELIEVIN
> 
> yeah this band sucks good going


WUT

These guys are true legends of rock. Listen to Mother, Father and tell me what you think, because, in that song, EVERY member of the band does an incredible job.


----------



## Tarvos (Jun 7, 2009)

wank

instrumental ability =/= good music


----------



## Departure Song (Jun 7, 2009)

Watershed said:


> wank
> 
> instrumental ability =/= good music


+1


----------



## see ya (Jun 7, 2009)

They're pretty good. I'm not terribly familiar with them, but what I've heard, I've liked. 



Watershed said:


> DON'T STOP BELIEVIN
> 
> yeah this band sucks good going


OMG SOMEONE HAS DIFFERENT TASTES IN MUSIC GUYS HOW DARE YOU TALK ABOUT BANDS THEY DONT LIKE >:(


----------



## Departure Song (Jun 7, 2009)

Music isn't purely subjective, although I will admit that a good portion of it is.


----------



## see ya (Jun 7, 2009)

Departure Song said:


> Music isn't purely subjective, although I will admit that a good portion of it is.


And you're saying that folk like you and Watershed are the ones who know what is objectively good because something doesn't fall into your personal tastes? What makes you right more than anyone else? I can see your point in stuff like pre-packaged gangsta rap and plastic pop songs, but a reasonably talented, good-sounding band like Journey? 

Sorry, but it just seems pretty arrogant to burst into a topic and just say "it sucks and you all suck for liking it".


----------



## Departure Song (Jun 7, 2009)

Did I ever say you all suck for liking Journey? Did I ever actually say Journey sucks? The fact that I was agreeing with Altmer's post could be interpreted a different way. I don't really hate anyone for liking different music. One thing a lot of people need to consider, though, is how far a subjective attitude can go. If one person is allowed to call them a good band, another is allowed to call them a terrible band. It has to go both ways.


----------



## see ya (Jun 7, 2009)

To be honest, that was more directed at Watershed's post, who was the one who pretty much said "it sucks and..." well, yeah. 

Also, I suppose you're right. I don't want to start a flamewar so I'll just leave now.


----------



## Departure Song (Jun 7, 2009)

No need to leave! Discussing music objectively is fun.


----------



## see ya (Jun 7, 2009)

Bah, I'm too obsessed with living peacefully. I need to live a little, but I know I'm terrible with debates and discussions. >_<

I'm not even really a huge Journey fan. Like I said before, I'm not really familiar with them and mostly have just heard their more successful songs, but they seem to be pretty good.


----------



## Tarvos (Jun 7, 2009)

oh my god do i have to use that EVERYTHING IN THE ABOVE POST IS MY OWN OPINION AND IS TO BE TAKEN PURELY AS SUCH disclaimer in my sig again

jeez I don't like this band get over it

the only thing i have said is I don't like this band and that technical performances do not a good song make, so that it nullified rock-ground's argument

i also don't happen to like old school glam rock which he does


----------



## Ether's Bane (Jun 9, 2009)

Watershed said:


> oh my god do i have to use that EVERYTHING IN THE ABOVE POST IS MY OWN OPINION AND IS TO BE TAKEN PURELY AS SUCH disclaimer in my sig again
> 
> jeez I don't like this band get over it
> 
> ...


I also happen to like MCR, Soundgarden, Slipknot, A7X, and All That Remains, so our music tastes are quite different.

Anyway, Journey.

Does anyone here have the "Essential Journey" CD?


----------



## Erif (Jun 9, 2009)

I never really followed them, but I know a couple of there songs (liek 3 lol). Not saying they're bad, but I don't think they deserve the title of "one of the biggest rock bands ever" or "The Hall of Fame". Jimi Hendrix is great. Led Zepplin is great. But Journey is just good. Nothin' special.


----------



## see ya (Jun 9, 2009)

Watershed said:


> oh my god do i have to use that EVERYTHING IN THE ABOVE POST IS MY OWN OPINION AND IS TO BE TAKEN PURELY AS SUCH disclaimer in my sig again
> 
> jeez I don't like this band get over it
> 
> ...


...And this is why I need to learn to keep my goddamn piehole shut. ._.


----------



## Departure Song (Jun 9, 2009)

rock-ground said:


> I also happen to like MCR, Soundgarden, Slipknot, A7X, and All That Remains


You are definitely not helping your case here.


----------



## Tarvos (Jun 9, 2009)

> I also happen to like MCR, Soundgarden, Slipknot, A7X, and All That Remains, so our music tastes are quite different.


so you like mainstream rock and metal but i had figured that out already

also i think children of bodom did a journey cover once


----------

